# Been suffering for 4+ years, I have a theory



## billybillbob (Aug 12, 2016)

I currently scoliosis in lumber spine near the tailbone. I also have some pretty bad muscular imbalance between the core muscles on my left and right side. I'm not sure if my bone structure is actually fucked up, or if I just developed all those things because of how inactive I was in my teenage years. Anyways, because of the scoliosis/muscular imbalance, my hip naturally shifts to the right. I was reading Pokerface's post about his tumor, and I thought that maybe the shifting of my hips to the right also created some sort of excess pressure in my gut.

I notice that when I try to place my hips in a neutral position, the hyper awareness I have of my anus decreases and I notice a little weight off my gut. Might be placebo effect though.

The other thing I've noticed over the years is that LG symptoms totally disappear for about 30 minutes after exercises (running/swimming). Anyone else notice that?


----------



## NoHelp (Oct 20, 2018)

"I also have some pretty bad muscular imbalance between the core muscles on my left and right side.'"

How does this manifest for you? how do you know there is an muscular imbalance?


----------



## billybillbob (Aug 12, 2016)

NoHelp said:


> "I also have some pretty bad muscular imbalance between the core muscles on my left and right side.'"
> 
> How does this manifest for you? how do you know there is an muscular imbalance?


Probably from leaning to 1 side when sitting. I know I have muscular imbalance because when I'm walking, my left leg walks normal, but my right leg looks kinda weird. My hip shifts to the right when squatting, and when I do bridges, I only feel my left lower back firing.


----------



## Winteriscoming (Dec 13, 2018)

I have a similar issue. I have had FBO for around 8 years now. And it had gotten much worse after I injured my hip/lower back lifting improperly. At first, the FBO mainly came about in moments when I was severely anxious at school(having OCD about it definitely exasperated the issue.

After my injury I began do yoga and became more aware of my body. I noticed a lot of tightness in my psoas and one of my hips. This feeling of tightness became very apparent after running. It sometimes feels like one of my hips is glued higher to my core and I have recently been working on relaxing these muscles. When I do get is right, I notice that I can breathe much better and have less reactions around me.

However, when I become anxious I notice myself tightening up and the FBO and reactions appear again until can get myself to relax those deep muscles into their proper position. And when I can relax those deep muscles into proper alignment, it feels like I am sitting down correctly. Otherwise when I sit down, my hips feel like theyre scissored into the wrong position and Im always getting tightness/pain.

Ive been lurking on and off for a while now but Im finally really motivated to get this demon off of my back. Will be doing so PROPER squats and a ton of stretching this time around to correct this imbalance and to get my muscles to relax/fire properly. Ive recently gotten some good inspiration so Im not afraid to tackle this thing head on this time around(the first time this happened was before my injury and Ive been living in fear ever since).

Lets get through this! Feel free to share your findings or contact me!


----------

